# Ready Brek



## culchied

Is it ok to eat Ready Brek as a substitute for porridge oats?


----------



## BabyYoYo

culchied said:


> Is it ok to eat Ready Brek as a substitute for porridge oats?


Why not just eat porridge oats? It's probably easier?!


----------



## warren

hi mate they are not the same, porridge oats are better have a look of the nutritional value on the pack.


----------



## ParaManiac

Ready brek is not a bad choice but whole oats are better.

Ready brek will raise blood sugar quicker due to the processing.


----------



## culchied

Thanks. Prefer the texture of Ready Brek to oats, that's all. Would oats thrown in the blender have the same kinda texture?


----------



## JawD

One way to find out. you can also buy scottish oats in Old Fashioned (that I like) or Original which I think are milled


----------



## warren

yes they would i put 100g oat in the blender in the morning and put it in me protien shake.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

You can get scottish oats in powder form from supplement companies.


----------



## ba baracuss

Good luck if you can chew your way through whole oats.

It's pointless in my opinion when you can put fine ground ones in a shake.

Ready brek is OK but volume for volume you need 3 times as much, ie 9 scoops by my calculations to get the same amount in weight as the 3 scoops of the myprotein ones.

Price is about the same so I'll stick with the myprotein ones, as 9 scoops of readybrek in a milkshake= concrete.


----------



## brickhoused

I know this is not healthy, ha ha ha but try adding nesquik to your oats!!! I cant eat enough of the stuff


----------



## Tokamak

Because he doesn't WANT to eat porridge oats and they're NOT easier at all if you have to soak and cook them. As for an actual answer for the chap - it's (RB) fine for you but the body simply won't have to work as hard to metabolise it as it will with porridge oats. RB has its place if you require a quicker injection of energy or for post-workout recovery.


----------



## Dark sim

Tokamak said:


> Because he doesn't WANT to eat porridge oats and they're NOT easier at all if you have to soak and cook them. As for an actual answer for the chap - it's (RB) fine for you but the body simply won't have to work as hard to metabolise it as it will with porridge oats. RB has its place if you require a quicker injection of energy or for post-workout recovery.


 Welcome to the forum.

An EPIC 8 year bump lol. Did you see how old this thread is?

And to make matters worse, you are simply wrong. Ready brek is oats finely blended. It is in the title "super smooth porridge".


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> An EPIC 8 year bump lol. Did you see how old this thread is?
> 
> And to make matters worse, you are simply wrong. Ready brek is oats finely blended. It is in the title "super smooth porridge".


 Funniest thing I have seen on here in a while. LOL


----------



## DappaDonDave

@culchied

How'd the ready brek go?


----------



## Iron Horse

Lots of vitamins in Ready Brek, I mix it with my protein shakes as its easier to drink.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

culchied said:


> Is it ok to eat Ready Brek as a substitute for porridge oats?


 did you mix anything with the RB m8?


----------



## Dark sim

Iron Horse said:


> Lots of vitamins in Ready Brek, I mix it with my protein shakes as its easier to drink.


 Ready brek = Blended oats


----------



## Pinky

Dark sim said:


> Ready brek = Blended oats


 I was always lead to believe that RB has a high sugar content etc, but if its exactly the same i may give that a whirl in a morning in my shake as eating cooked oats done in the microwave at 8.00am isn't nice 

Just looking at nutrition values and there isnt much difference tbh 

Ready Brek



Nutrition

Per 100g

Per Serving (30g)

%RI* per 100g

Energy

1575kJ / 374 kcal

473kJ / 112 kcal



Fat

8.7g

2.6g



of which saturates

1.2g

0.4g



Carbohydrates

58g

17g



of which sugars

1.0g

0g



Fibre

7.9g

2.4g



Protein

12g

3.6g



Salt

0.03g

0g



Vitamin D

4.3µg

1.3µg

86

Thiamin (B1)

0.94mg

0.28mg

85

Riboflavin (B2)

1.2mg

0.36mg

86

Niacin

14mg

4.2mg

88

Vitamin B6

1.2mg

0.36mg

86

Folic Acid

170µg

51µg

85

Vitamin B12

2.1µg

0.63µg

84

Calcium

1340mg

402mg

168

Iron

12mg

3.6mg

86


*RI - Reference Intake of an average adult (8400kj/2000kcal)

*Tesco Porridge oats*



Typical Values

100g contain

50g contains

Energy

1582kJ (376kcal)

791kJ (188kcal)

Fat

8.1g

4.1g

Saturates

1.6g

0.8g

Carbohydrate

60.4g

30.2g

Sugars

1.5g

0.8g

Fibre

8.5g

4.3g

Protein

11.0g

5.5g

Salt

<0.01g

<0.01g

*Reference intake of an average adult (8400 kJ / 2000 kcal)

-

-



Nutrition


----------



## Dark sim

Pinky said:


> I was always lead to believe that RB has a high sugar content etc, but if its exactly the same i may give that a whirl in a morning in my shake as eating cooked oats done in the microwave at 8.00am isn't nice
> 
> Just looking at nutrition values and there isnt much difference tbh
> 
> Ready Brek
> 
> 
> 
> Nutrition
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> Per Serving (30g)
> 
> %RI* per 100g
> 
> Energy
> 
> 1575kJ / 374 kcal
> 
> 473kJ / 112 kcal
> 
> 
> 
> Fat
> 
> 8.7g
> 
> 2.6g
> 
> 
> 
> of which saturates
> 
> 1.2g
> 
> 0.4g
> 
> 
> 
> Carbohydrates
> 
> 58g
> 
> 17g
> 
> 
> 
> of which sugars
> 
> 1.0g
> 
> 0g
> 
> 
> 
> Fibre
> 
> 7.9g
> 
> 2.4g
> 
> 
> 
> Protein
> 
> 12g
> 
> 3.6g
> 
> 
> 
> Salt
> 
> 0.03g
> 
> 0g
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin D
> 
> 4.3µg
> 
> 1.3µg
> 
> 86
> 
> Thiamin (B1)
> 
> 0.94mg
> 
> 0.28mg
> 
> 85
> 
> Riboflavin (B2)
> 
> 1.2mg
> 
> 0.36mg
> 
> 86
> 
> Niacin
> 
> 14mg
> 
> 4.2mg
> 
> 88
> 
> Vitamin B6
> 
> 1.2mg
> 
> 0.36mg
> 
> 86
> 
> Folic Acid
> 
> 170µg
> 
> 51µg
> 
> 85
> 
> Vitamin B12
> 
> 2.1µg
> 
> 0.63µg
> 
> 84
> 
> Calcium
> 
> 1340mg
> 
> 402mg
> 
> 168
> 
> Iron
> 
> 12mg
> 
> 3.6mg
> 
> 86
> 
> 
> *RI - Reference Intake of an average adult (8400kj/2000kcal)
> 
> *Tesco Porridge oats*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Values
> 
> 100g contain
> 
> 50g contains
> 
> Energy
> 
> 1582kJ (376kcal)
> 
> 791kJ (188kcal)
> 
> Fat
> 
> 8.1g
> 
> 4.1g
> 
> Saturates
> 
> 1.6g
> 
> 0.8g
> 
> Carbohydrate
> 
> 60.4g
> 
> 30.2g
> 
> Sugars
> 
> 1.5g
> 
> 0.8g
> 
> Fibre
> 
> 8.5g
> 
> 4.3g
> 
> Protein
> 
> 11.0g
> 
> 5.5g
> 
> Salt
> 
> <0.01g
> 
> <0.01g
> 
> *Reference intake of an average adult (8400 kJ / 2000 kcal)
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> Nutrition


 Not if you buy the original version. Some sugars won't make a difference, calories do.

Why don't you dry blend your oats first, it will create ready brek.


----------



## Pinky

@Dark sim I don't have a blender, only a smooth maker  The calorie count is pretty much the same for 100g of each. I think those nutri's were for the original one (orange box)


----------

